# Predator hunting with suppressors in Montana.



## Legion (May 3, 2012)

I'm moving to Forsyth, MT in a week. Where does Montana stand on Predator hunting with suppressors? I've heard several answers.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Your best bet would be to look up the regs on your own versus takins someone's word. Telling a game warden that someone said it was ok won't get you out of a ticket. If you can't find it call the game warden personally.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that contacting them directly would be smart. I'm sure their website has a "contact us".


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Definitely check with the Game and Fish department there.

ND just passed a law to allow the use of a legally owned and registered sound suppressor or silencer.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

HERE is the thing...
YES you can use suppressers for coyotes BUT it is illegal to be in the field with a suppresser, yup it's that stupid. Legal to shoot'm but you can't HAVE them. There is a push on to straighten it out, but for now you better not get out of your truck with a suppresser on you gun, you'll go to jail!!!


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/

also if you're a twitter user, they push a lot of info through twitter.

@MontanaFWP


----------

